# Steelies...beerz



## Hazardoussix6six (Jul 28, 2017)

If you know what a steelie is...kudos. turns out you love cheap ass booze.

Also tho, that shit creeps, for the price steels r king. Can get 2 24oz steels for 2.67$ in Indianapolis. Not so bad. 
A single pbr of the same oz is like 2.25$.

Who's got a good/cheap beer story?!?!


----------



## Roxannefartz (Jul 28, 2017)

Suck it tall boys of hurricanes and 211s are 99 cents where I live


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 28, 2017)

I can't drink shitty beer like I used to. Cobra 40s were always my go to for getting drunk on the cheap, maybe a 4loko with it to make a slam. I'd always have the worst hangover from steelies with a smashing headache, between that and the taste I'd try to avoid them. Definitely drank a good number of then but never worth it to me over time. Usually get rolling rocks pretty cheap for tall cans but I'm trying to get sober here so I try to avoid all that.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jul 28, 2017)

Rollings r somehow one of the cheapest with that 25oz, Indy just had a special for 2 steels.

Also road once again stop winning..u b quiet ; )

That loko get y quick tho sidewalk slam...ugh lol


----------



## ready2go (Jul 28, 2017)

Natty Daddy's are like $1.19 here. Their taste is atrocious but they get the job done. 2 of those and if you can score a 4loko on top of that, has gotten me "hold on to the grass to not fall off the face of the earth" drunk. Needless to say, if this is how I start my night, i almost always find myself in some kind of trouble


----------



## Notmyname (Jul 28, 2017)

Someone I was chillin with once raised an interesting question. "I wonder how many kids got 211 tattoo and then tried hurricane and never drank 211 again? Lol


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jul 28, 2017)

The scratch and dent spot in Plattsburgh NY where the truckers drop off their damaged alcohol before customs was always the best. $8 thirty racks of PBR. Probably more expensive now. But still, even if it's $10, that's a damn good deal.


----------



## Odin (Jul 28, 2017)

79 cent single shot bottles of skol... for when you need a stealth buz. 

Also... new vodka I tired/discovered for me. Little Brother. USA made... and has a chill pick of a street band?

As for beer got 8% labatt max ice... oi!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 28, 2017)

Odin said:


> 79 cent single shot bottles of skol... for when you need a stealth buz.
> 
> Also... new vodka I tired/discovered for me. Little Brother. USA made... and has a chill pick of a street band?
> 
> As for beer got 8% labatt max ice... oi!



4 Loki will drop your endorsement deal if they hear this


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jul 28, 2017)

Those flavored Steel Reserves or The newer 4Lokos, the 14%ers, are serious. They have to have more than alcohol in them or the kind of alcohol in them severely impairs you more than drinking the equivalent alcohol content of normal beer.

Two 24oz. Steel Reserve Pineapples and a 40oz. of Country Club will have me stealing, fighting, jumping off of anything, and going absolutely crazy i if I am not in the right mindset when I consume them. I don't know what it is, I can drink 30 beers and pass out like a normal person, but those malted flavored bevvies when I'm not in a good place mentally get me in trouble.


----------

